# Yeti Coolers



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a 45qt Yeti Tundra won at a tournament. 

A freind of mine has a yeti and when you try to open his cooler it form a hell of a seal you even have to remove the drain plug sometimes to release the suction. 

Mine and my fishing partners, we each won one, does not do that. The cooler opens very easy like no suction at all. I even tipped it over and water will come out. 

Whats normal for these things. Also theres a red x ont the bottom that says not for resale, assuming because they were "fund raiser coolers"

thanks Chad


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

No Seal = Air Gap

If the two that you and your buddy won will leak water when tipped, then they probably aren't first quality. You have "YETI" but I guarantee that it won't perform as well as a "store bought" YETI since it isn't air tight.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine has the red x as well because I got it as a promo from wrst marine. Still has the suction issue though. Sounds like you got a bad batch of seals. Call yeti, sent a few things bacj so far and their customer service is top notch


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Was wondering if they would be willing to fix the issue even though I didnt buy it. I will give them a call.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Call them. They have excellent customer service. Doesn't matter if you bought it or not they will make it right.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool, their customer service department is GREAT, just explained this to them and they are sending my two new gaskets and a video on how to install them. She said the seal should be comprable to fridge door seal.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that's great!
Glad to hear about good customer service, I hate to buy something w/o any support for the product.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

had the same issue. It is so bad my kids don't wanna fool with it no more...called them due to broken latches (because of the suction problem) and sent me new latches and some 1/2" square 3m tape to put around the lid wtf. Is this normal practice?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

seen a product over on 2coolfishing's forum that they make a plug that released the air somehow so it doesnt create a lock where you can open the lid


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

The girl I spoke to said that they have redesigned the seals and its not supposed to create a seal so strong that you have to remove the drain plug. Since its dry ice compatible the seal is supposed to have a little give, I guess fot it to off gas. She told me that it should be comprable to opening a fridge door.

I called and told them this issue and she sent me 2 new gaskets for mine and my buddys cooler just required a 2min conversation, I guess this is a common occurance.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

an aftermarket drain plug...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yeti-cooler...521?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac6b13a81


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fishermon said:


> an aftermarket drain plug...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yeti-cooler...521?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac6b13a81


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=506983&highlight=yeti

thats the same one but they have more colors


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

maybe yeti should send those instead of that 3m tape..lol just saying..


----------



## Sea-nile (Jun 25, 2013)

*yetti*

yetti.....Are durable...but won't keep ice longer....overrated....just my opinion after the Ice Test...


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

My wife bought me one for fathers day- I get a bad "suction" sometimes after I close it once in awhile, but it hasn't been a big issue- I love it. Once I pack it with ice and some water and gatoraide, it stays cold longer than my old 5-day- and it makes a great casting platform!


----------

